# Leupold Wind River 10x23



## pseshooter (Nov 24, 2004)

I was looking at buying a set of these and wondering if anyone has any feedback on these binoculars.Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a set of the Wind River Cascade 8x42's .

They are a value. Clear and sharp optically.

My Wind Rivers are my back up binos for my Swarovskis. That says something. For the money, they are hard to beat.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 24, 2004)

The Leupold WindRivers are great binoculars for the money. I would think twice about buying the 10X23s though. They are compact (which I expect is why you are looking at them) but will not pick up and transmit a lot of light in the early morning and late evening hours which is when they are needed the most. The 10X23s have any exit pupil diameter of 2.3, your eye has a pupil diameter of almost 5.0, thus the larger the exit pupil diameter the more light that is transmitted to your eye and the better you see in low light conditions. I would suggest you look at a pair of 8X42s or 10X42s and use the Bino Buddy chest strap harness to keep them out of the way. I actually shoot my bow with a pair of 8X40s on my chest this way. If I am in the woods they are on my chest......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 25, 2004)

I use the 10x42's and LOVE them.

Jim


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a pair of 8 x 42's and love em


----------

